# Most comfortable freestyle bindings?



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

What do you think is the most comfortable


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

The most comfy one is the one adjusted to fit your _own_ personal riding style. I'm sure it should have top caps, however.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i think that the most comfortable is whatever binding i have when i dial it in nicely... its all personal preference, and if you haven't picked up on that since february, i dunno who can help you


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I love my 390's as well. Really soft straps and highback is perfectly straight up and down. Does anyone know why it's called the 390 anyway?


----------

